
Show HN: B2B platform that helps SMEs find new business opportunities - enterpriselg
I&#x27;m part of the team behind Enterprise League, a  free B2B platform that allows you to find clients, manufacturers, service providers, distributors, collaborators and more, in only a couple of clicks. Locally or globally, that&#x27;s up to you. We have registered businesses from 25 countries so far.Any questions or feedback is appreciated.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;enterpriseleague.com&#x2F;
======
cphoover
I kind of hate the hover effects on links/text. Totally distracting, and not
great for people with difficulty reading.

~~~
enterpriselg
Thank you for the feedback!

